# Trillium Club 2015 track events and Xmas specials are here!



## TrackClub (Mar 6, 2012)

Trillium Club 2015 track events and CHRISTMAS SPECIALS are here!!!
****************************************************************************************

We are pleased to offer another season of track events at CTMP Grand Prix track for 2015: 4 weekends and 4 Fridays!
Moreover, we have managed to hold 2014 WEEKEND prices, but had to add HST as an extra price component. ‎As we need to pay that back to Ottawa, our margins are simply too skinny and that places our club's viability at too high a risk.
As to FRIDAY events (reserved for pre-approved Solo drivers only), the prices needed to be adjusted up 10% and an HST treatment added in. Chock it up to rising track rental and other associated costs.‎ Still, our pricing is still simply second to none for open Marque events - so join us!

2015 TRILLIUM ADVANCED DRIVING SCHOOL DETAILS:

Please go to BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter | and then "schools" tab for all the details on dates and prices, important pre-requisites and conditions, event formats, preparation tips, etc. Yes: the popular "Bulk Buys" are back for pre-purchasing 2,3 or 4 events for best discounts and our "Super" and "Early Bird" deals are back for extra savings on single events, when purchased 6 or 3 weeks prior. NOTE: event registration links are all there on the right hand side of our home page.

NOW READ THIS!!!

As our thank you for sold out 2014 season, we are offering a CHRISTMAS SPECIAL - valid until Dec 31st - as follows:
First time Novice students can purchase one weekend Advanced Driving School (ADS) event for ONLY $400 plus HST!
All other students are offered one weekend ADS event for $449 plus HST!
Go to BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter | and look for a Christmas Special registration link on the right hand side of the home page.

We are a club, we are not for profit and we offer HIGH QUALITY, TOP VALUE, SERIOUS FUN events – so join us!

Happy motoring and all the best of the Season to you and yours!

PS Any questions please leave a reply in this thread (do NOT PM me please).


----------

